# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tallinnaan 15 matalalattiabussia

## Eppu

Pari päivää sitten ilmestyi uutinen, jonka mukaan Tallinna autobussikoondis on hankkinut 15 uutta matalalattiaista nivelscaniaa. Linkin uutisesta poiketen nämä bussit valmistetaan Puolassa eikä Tartossa. Liikenteeseen autot saadaan ensi kesän aikana. Nyt tehty hankinta on ensimmäinen "todellinen" matalalattiabussisarja Virossa. Aikaisemmin hankitut Hessin scaniat ovat matalia pelkästään etuoveltaan.

Luultavasti nämä nivelet ovat siis omni-perheen tuotteita - uutisen tekstistä päätellen omnilinkkejä. Onkin mielenkiintoista seurata mille linjalle sarjan autot päätyvät. Kadut eivät kuitenkaan ole vieläkään Tallinnan joka nurkassa tällaisille autoille suotuisat. Luulisin kuitenkin, että 18 taitaa olla yksi niistä linjoista joille näitä sijoitetaan.

Lisäinfoa eestiksi:
http://www.postimees.ee/041005/onlin...sed/179010.php
http://forum.automoto.ee/showthread....d=13391&page=4

----------


## TEP70

> Linkin uutisesta poiketen nämä bussit valmistetaan Puolassa eikä Tartossa.


Pietarissahan olisi Scania-Piter, mutta se kai ei sitten ainakaan vielä rakenna nivelbusseja. Pietarin kaduille on valmistunut jo varmasti reilusti yli sata, jopa useita satoja OmniLinkiä.




> Lisäinfoa eestiksi:


 :Evil or Very Mad:  http://www.kotus.fi/kielitoimisto/ni...ksia/viro.html

----------


## Tallinnabussi

Nämä bussit valmistetaan Puolassa! 
Scania Omnilink´it, samasugusein : http://lypsik.nohik.net/gallery/TAK_l/PA033226

----------


## Skurubisin

Saako noita nivelbusseja ovijärjestyksellä 2-2+2-2? Vai tekeekö moottori niin ettei sinne taakse saa mahtumaan enempää kuin yhden oven.

/Skurubisin

----------

